# Omnitrope -Sandoz 10mg -lab result



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

genuine omni for polish market

result after injecting 5 iu

human norm 0-3

result 6,39


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is this the thick or thin box mate?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

will confirm tom had to ask my mate


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks just like the gentropin -aqx but with a different label


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

This means that the hyge you tested only contains 5iu not 10iu then?? As they both got the same result...


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> Looks just like the gentropin -aqx but with a different label


the difference is omni legit pharma aqx liquid generic


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

B-50 said:


> the difference is omni legit pharma aqx liquid generic


Yes mate I'm aware of that but what I'm getting at is that's IF the omnitrope on this thread is infact legit and not a fake box with re-labelled generic aqx bottles. But on another note nice one for getting all these test results mate it gives people a good idea if what's good and what's worth throwing in the bin!


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Got your point of view but it is 100%legit

And for 5iu omni as its premixed may go in blood system faster slower we wont find out that. So yes looks like hyge be round 5 its still good in my opinion for the price


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B-50 said:


> will confirm tom had to ask my mate


thick of thin box mate??


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

box thick tray was thin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks buddy


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

welcome


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

This is also being prescribed by the NHS in my area now instead of Humatrope.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i do know there are already ones being refilled with sterile water, the only way to tell is the price at the moment also the lack of results lol.

But iv heard alot of very very good reports from the legit stuff.

Just make sure you trust your source if you buy this  .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good reserch mate, just read the other thread, so in theory the dl lins hyge contained 5iu not 10iu. @Pscarb would it be correct to say that the original pin wheel ones that are made in China with them been regulated should a 10iu vial of them actually contain 10iu then, at a stretch could you call the pin wheel ones pharma?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

m575 said:


> This means that the hyge you tested only contains 5iu not 10iu then?? As they both got the same result...


not necessarily,3 of these products have come in at 6.39? maybe thats the top number of this test? ive seen labs done

on these kits go up to 25+

heres a recent test for rips.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

how long was blood drawn after injection?and how many iu ? it may differ from person to person got lads that had results above 11 but all this ive updated is done by 1 lad so its more reliable when comparing each one highest he had was that strongtropin above 9


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Good reserch mate, just read the other thread, so in theory the dl lins hyge contained 5iu not 10iu. @Pscarb would it be correct to say that the original pin wheel ones that are made in China with them been regulated should a 10iu vial of them actually contain 10iu then, at a stretch could you call the pin wheel ones pharma?


this is the issue i have with these tests, yes they are usefull to show that the item contains GH but there is no correlation between the number from the test and an iu figure, this test seems to be used as the gold standard for proving Rips are good with many assumptions being drawn to the iu content but there is no calculation that i know off that shows that the amount you jab is that amount in the vial.

the lab test @mal has put up i believe is from injecting 10iu of Rips but does 26 = 10iu of GH? so each iu = 2.6??

one of the things my GP tells me when i have my bloods taken is that each lab that does the tests use there own set of levels no one lab is the same, they may be the same for these serum tests, like i say they are valuable as they show there is GH in the vial but not how much....

another note to point out is that the normal range for the tests @B-50 has provided is 0-3 if this was the same for the Riptropin tests then that would mean the 10iu's provided nearly 10 x the upper level amount, it would be good to find what normal range the Lab who did the Rip test used.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

B-50 said:


> how long was blood drawn after injection?and how many iu ? it may differ from person to person got lads that had results above 11 but all this ive updated is done by 1 lad so its more reliable when comparing each one highest he had was that strongtropin above 9


the whole 10iu i think mate 3.15 hours after injection,so at nearly full peak,its right what @Pscarb says these labs have

diff set of numbers,lab corps test level only goes up to 1500 i think whatever the amount of test your injecting.

seeing your generic and pharma gh has come out at 6.39 it could be the same thing.

il find out what there norm level numbers are.



















generic yellow tops 10iu,so a lower number than some other generics.

more rips


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

got new results for strongtropin done by different person 2 hour after injecting 10 iu

human nor 0-3

result 25,70

so looks like absorbtion of synthetic gh differ from person to person


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B-50 said:


> got new results for strongtropin done by different person 2 hour after injecting 10 iu
> 
> human nor 0-3
> 
> ...


was this in the same lab??


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes

Thats why i think wat i wrote may be correct each person absorb different same dose of synthetic gh


----------

